# 1998 Nissan Altima codes



## k2productions (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey folks, 

Selling my 98 Altima, trying to fix it before I sell it. Got a problem with an engine code that I don't know how to fix. Error code I'm getting when I run a diagnostic check is T0440and 1448. Does anyone know what these codes are for and how much the parts would be to replace it? Any and all help will be greatly considered. I'm pretty much got everything else bought and waiting on this definition. Some friends and previous searches have told me that it has something to do with the emission valve. Being that there are numerous emission valves, I was wondering if anyone knew of this code and how hard the wrenching would be.


----------



## altikris (May 30, 2003)

Error Code 
P0440 EVAP System Small Leak (0.040") Detected * Fuel tank cap loose, damaged or missing, or vacuum line is off
* EVAP purge solenoid is damaged or has failed
* EVAP emission canister clogged or restricted
* TSB 00-060 (7/00) contains information related to this code


P1448 EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve Malfunction (Open) * EVAP canister vent control valve is damaged or has failed
* EVAP control pressure sensor is damaged or has failed
* EVAP canister vent control valve rubber tube is blocked
* EVAP water separator has failed or canister is full of water
* EVAP vacuum cut valve is damaged or has failed
* TSB 00-060 (7/00) contains information related to this code 

Labor: Replace EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve $67.36 1 hrs.
EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve $78.86 
Miscellaneous $25.00 
Total $171.22


----------

